# Pagemaster



## bundy123191 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey there.
I was recently going through some of my old stuff and I found the Pagemaster game that came out in 1994. I used to love this game so I decided to try it out on my computer.
However when I went to run it, I got an error message stating this: 
"The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 (32-bit) or x64(64-bit) version of the program and then contact the software publisher."

Now I just got a brand new Gateway Lx that has no problems running World of Warcraft and other games like that so I don't think it's a problem with my computer.
I believe it to be that the game is so old. 
Is there anyway I can still play this game?
Or is it a hopeless cause.
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Pagemaster was designed for Windows 3.x which is based on 16bit DOS, making it incompatible with 32bit Windows XP.

This guide shows you how to run old games using DOSBox: http://www.wikihow.com/Run-Windows-3.1-Games-on-Windows-2000/XP/Vista-using-DOSBOX


----------

